# Relatively tight Lar-San breeders?



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm curious to know if anyone has something I don't. Doing a little research right now and collecting links for breeders who show/work/otherwise use heavy/tight Lar-San dogs. I already know about the following:

Matrix
Caragan
Ro-Ki
Duenas Dynasty
Be R APBTs
Braveheart - link defunct right now
Whiz Bang - can't find her site, heard she got out of APBTs and does Labs now
Winmor
Redcoat
Anchor Chain
Arkay

(Note: I'm not saying that all these people breed exclusively or even moderately heavy Lar-San, so don't take my list out of context. ) There are probably more that I know about but am forgetting. If anyone can add to the list, that'd be great. Really like to see Lar-San with minimum/no Castillo. And if there is any slim chance the dogs are titled and health-tested, so much the better.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Arkay kennels?


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Matrix-very nice dogs


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Winmore out of TN has some nice dogs it looks like.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Forgot about Ruth (Arkay), thank you. I'll add her to the list. Matrix should have been a no-brainer since I own two dogs from them. LOL! Any others?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

castillo,uhm,isnt that xxl red nose stuff?


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

It runs larger than I like. That's why I prefer peds with little or no Castillo. But you can't always get want you want, right?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

banjo has some lar san,but a whole truck load of castillo,he small though,everyday i see him getting bigger it pisses me off.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Ai bumpeth.

Cane, you should post a ped for Banjo. I like looking at them.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

i would,but i dont have it online,its in the cubord[sp],hes extremely inbred.
hes 6 times ohealers danger zone,every strain of red nose dog he has in his pedigree it seems,his moms pedigree is registered with the adba alot,but i only have him with the ukc so its a bit sparce on one side,of course it goes back 4 generation though.
id like to put it up online.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Yeah, I don't have an acct with the peds site. Thankfully, one of the forums I'm on has a free pedigree database, which is kinda nifty noodle.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ya,i know the site.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

can you post up some pedigrees of lar-san dogs,ive heard they are staff crosses,right or wrong?its weird if they are seeing as how staff stuff isnt red by in large.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

cane76 said:


> i would,but i dont have it online,its in the cubord[sp],hes extremely inbred.
> hes 6 times ohealers danger zone,every strain of red nose dog he has in his pedigree it seems,his moms pedigree is registered with the adba alot,but i only have him with the ukc so its a bit sparce on one side,of course it goes back 4 generation though.
> id like to put it up online.


 Who are his sire and dam?

You can probably pull up some of the ADBA background further by just plugging in the names to Google. I don't have an account with them either. Someone else put up my dogs.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

ya i got a offer for that as well,i might just take them up on it so my banjos pedigree can be scrutinized and criticized on a public forum,yeah baby,j/k.
seriously though i wanna do it,picture and all!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Here's some kids from my dogs' pedigrees.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [17168] :: 'PR LAR-SAN KRIMSON CHAS KRUG
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [17160] :: 'PR' BEAUJOLAIS OF LAR-SAN
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [17174] :: PBARK HUYSMAN TROPHY OF LAR-SAN
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [5346] :: PR COMER'S CEASARS OSCAR
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=12732
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=4889


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

a lot of good show dogs,but that goes with out saying,thats there goal.geat endevour lindsay.


----------



## Triniboy18 (Mar 22, 2009)

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [17174] :: PBARK HUYSMAN TROPHY OF LAR-SAN

all of thoes dogs are amazingly good looking but this one^ just stand out above the rest of them....

has anyone got any other links to add to the list would really like to see what else is out their...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I looked up PBarK's website, but I don't think she's doing a lot of the Lar-San blood anymore.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

I have a few old stuff left. Here is my youngest.. my 4th generation. I got some of thee tightest around.

Swogger's Dakota Warrior
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [192637] :: SWOGGER'S DAKOTA WARRIOR**

The best damn dogs I have ever owned. I did outcross with some of them and wasn't happy. I"m going back to my roots. lol.. Well, including I'm sure Castillo, but just a very small amount if need be.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the contribution Kimber. The Redcoat dogs run a bit too large and bulky for my taste. My goal is to find dogs that excel in both registries. No disrespect to your own dogs as we all have our own traits that we look for. Again, thanks for contributing.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

I understand what you mean. I do prefer mine with more bone.  I selectively bred them that way for more than a decade. That was, [is] my preference, but I do have quite a few terrier types and tons of pictures of their offspring. You just wont see them as part of my program too much. Great dogs either way you like them. You're not going to find true Larsan dogs these days, but they are out there. "OTRP" has a pure male and female and just finished a breeding/litter. You may want to check them out. They are exactly the 'type' you are speaking of.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Lindsay all the links you posted are great, I really like the Ro-Ki Kennels, they have some great looking dogs. and i love matrix and caragan as usual, lol.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Kimber, thank you. I have talked to Mrs. OTRP, who is a member on here. I really like their boy Jesse James and I'll be interested in seeing what that breeding produces. I'm not in the market for any puppies right now, mainly just want to see what's out there for future reference. I'd love it if I could find a male with a pedigree similar to this: ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [91191] :: 'PR' MATRIX'S TRINITY OF BRAVEHEART


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

cane76 said:


> can you post up some pedigrees of lar-san dogs,ive heard they are staff crosses,right or wrong?its weird if they are seeing as how staff stuff isnt red by in large.


Good conversation... Great dogs Baha~ I too have heard of this speculation; I was told it was of the same or simlar lines that Tacoma came from... Ironically the lars san black nose dogs come out looking very much like an am staff; so maybe there is merit to this. Its probally the heavily conformation stock BUT who knows..... I know Lar San is good stuff, so is Sarona and of course Ironline(norrod) all of which have Corvino in their building blocks. OFRN when bred right is absolute best....IMO


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I think the black pigmented Lar-San dogs were a different line that Sandy kept. I think those were her true AKC AmStaffs. But truthfully I haven't looked much into that because I was more interested in the reds.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Lindsay I feel your pain with the researching. I've been looking at peds behind my girls for years. There are so many dead ends or peds that look great until you actually see the dogs themselves. It can be quite frustrating. Add to that a lot of people don't have sites or contact info out there when you do find things.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

Baha,
Good researcch! Our dogs are all from LarSan lines and Orion is most similar to the pedigree of Trinity.

*For anyone starting their research on the LarSan bloodlines: Larry and Sandy Comer did have split lines of AmStaff and APBT. When looking at LarSan dogs everyone should be aware of this so that they do not confuse crosses.

- Sara


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Now that you mention it, Sara, I do remember hearing that one line belonged to Larry while the other one belonged to Sandy. Not that I remember which was which, LOL.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Just bumping. Does anybody have anything to add to this old list for us Lar-San fanciers?


----------



## JimSG74 (Dec 29, 2010)

OTRP are doing another breeding of Jesse James and Victoria, they should be some nice looking pups. The first litter produced some nice looking pups, I would love to get one for myself.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I saw that. Be curious to see what comes of it.


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

Anchor Chain is Castillo blood, btw.


----------



## triniboy314 (Mar 13, 2017)

BUMP

We need to get and update of some kennels now that its been some time and these bloodlines are amazing! I know martrix kennels is still around southern inferno has great dogs who else is still around and who is new!?


----------

